# Magic race thread! <1/1.5/2/2.5



## James Cavanauh (Oct 4, 2011)

As the title says, this is a magic race thread! This thread will be a little different as there will be two updates a week, on wednesday and on sunday (may do more if it gets popular) Anyone is eligible as long as you can solve a rubiks magic under two minutes! (in order to graduate,you must achieve your goal three consecutive rounds) to calculate your average, do three averages of five and calculate the mean of three. 
Example:
Avgof5#1: 1.22
Avgof5#2:1.37
Avgof5# 1.14

Avg (mean) for the week: 1.24

Good Luck!


----------



## James Cavanauh (Oct 4, 2011)

*Graduates*
<1

1.5

2

2.5


----------



## jrb (Oct 5, 2011)

*Race to sub 2.5*

Avgof5#1: 3.38
Avgof5#2: 3.31
Avgof5#3: 3.28

Avg for the week:3.32

I haven't really practiced Magic since you taught me how to solve it. Lol. I'm going to start practicing now because I just realized how awesome Magic was


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 5, 2011)

jrb said:


> *Race to sub 2.5*
> I just realized how awesome Magic was



spread the word


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 5, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> spread the word


 
Go for sub 1!


----------



## cubernya (Oct 5, 2011)

Ugh...I'm out of practice on my magic. Obviously slowed down a lot, lets just hope it's sub 1.5


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 5, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Go for sub 1!



Well, I've gotta restring and practice a lot because I haven't done magic seriously since CO


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 5, 2011)

*Race to Sub-1.5* 
Avg of 5-1:1.63
Avg of 5-2:1.53
Avg of 5-3:1.52

Mo3:1.56

That first average really messed me up. I should have done some more warm-ups. :/


----------



## James Cavanauh (Oct 5, 2011)

*Round one. Closing time Sunday October Ninth 11:59 est *


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 8, 2011)

race to sub-1 

ao5: 1.4
ao5: 1.25
ao5: 1.13

mo3: 1.26 D:


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Average #1: 1.04
Average #2: 1.04
Average #3: 0.99 (with a pb single of .92!)

Mean of 3: 1.02

Yay! Going for an NAR.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 8, 2011)

Ao5 #1: 1.36

#2: 2.27 (fail)

#3: 1.27

*Mo3: 1.63*

I guess I'm in the race to sub 1.5, even though I should be in race to sub-1, my second average boned me!


----------



## Riley (Oct 8, 2011)

Race to sub 1.5

Ao5 - 1.58
Ao5 - 1.55
Ao5 - 1.54

Mo3 - 1.56


----------



## James Cavanauh (Oct 9, 2011)

Race to sub 1
Avg1: 1.30
Avg2: 1.30
Avg3: 1.30
Mean of 3: 1.30

I'm pretty consistent.


----------



## cubernya (Oct 10, 2011)

Race to sub 1 (I'm out of practice )

Avg1: 1.16
Avg2: 1.19
Avg3: 1.15

Mo3: 1.17


----------



## James Cavanauh (Oct 10, 2011)

*Round one results*
*Race to sub 1*
1.brandbest1: 1.02
2.theZcuber: 1.17
3.Pandadudex96: 1.26
4.james cavanauh: 1.30
*Race to sub 1.5*
1.Divineskulls: 1.56
2.Riley: 1.56
3. Mikel: 1.63
*Race to sub 2.5*
1.jrb: 3.32

Alright! Well, that concludes round one! Thanks everybody and good luck next time!


----------



## James Cavanauh (Oct 10, 2011)

*Round two! Closing time, some time on wednesday*


----------



## cityzach (Oct 10, 2011)

race to sub 1:

Avg1: 1.18
Avg2: 1.12
Avg3: 1.16

Mo3: 1.15


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 10, 2011)

Ao5 2.3
Ao5 1.7
Ao5 1.4

Average 1.8


----------



## Krible (Oct 12, 2011)

If i DNF two solves in a avg5, is the mo3 a DNF?


----------



## jrb (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 12, 2011)

Goal: Sub-1.5

1.69
1.81
1.80

Mo3: 1.77


----------



## James Cavanauh (Oct 13, 2011)

Krible said:


> If i DNF two solves in a avg5, is the mo3 a DNF?


 Just do another avg of five


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 13, 2011)

Ooo, just found this, looks fun!


Goal: being consistent in compeitions.

0.99
0.99
0.96
1.04
1.02
[0.87]
2.93 (0.93+2)
0.93
1.05
1.00
0.97
[DNF]


Avg of 12: 1.18

-------------------------------------------------------
*EDIT:* James tells me that you guys are doing 3 averages of 5, so I guess I'll just add in 3 random solves then:

0.99
0.99
[0.96]
(1.04)
1.02
*1st avg of 5: 1:00*

[0.87]
(2.93) (0.93+2)
0.93
1.05
1.00
*2nd avg of 5: 0.99*

0.97
(DNF)
0.99
[0.91]
0.92
*3rd avg of 5: 0.96*

*Mean of 3 averages: 0.98*


----------



## James Cavanauh (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm really sorry about round 2 I'll just update tmro and call it round 2


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 15, 2011)

*Race to 1.5*
Avg 1:1.64
Avg 2:1.80
Avg 3:1.66

Mo3:1.70 

I hate +2s. x.x


----------



## James Cavanauh (Oct 17, 2011)

*Race to sub1*
Avg1:1.22
Avg2:1.21
Avg3:1.22

Mo3:1.22


----------



## James Cavanauh (Oct 17, 2011)

*Round 2 Results*
*Race to sub 1*
1.daniel0731ex: .98
2.cityzach: 1.15
3: james cavanauh:1.22
*Race to sub 1.5*
1.Divineskulls: 1.70
2. ienjoycubing: 1.77
3. gundamslicer: 1.80

great job everybody and good luck!


----------



## James Cavanauh (Oct 17, 2011)

*Round three. Closing time some time on wednesday*


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 18, 2011)

*Race to sub-1.5*
Avg1:1.40
Avg2:1.35
Avg3:1.27
Mo3: 1.34

Finally, only one +2!


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 20, 2011)

Race to sub 1
Avg 1: 1.10
1.09, 1.09, 1.13, 1.08, 1.22
Avg 2: 1.08
1.00, 1.05, 1.05, DNF(1.05), 1.13
Avg 3: 1.06
1.06, 1.00, 2.19, 1.06, 1.05
Mo3: 1.08 
I'm sad no sub 1's but i really need a new magic.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 20, 2011)

Most likely Race to sub 1, unless I choke, which happened in the first two averages

1.52
1.54
1.33

*Mo3: 1.46*


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 20, 2011)

race to sub-1 

1.14
1.06
1.18

mo3: 1.12


----------

